# What unusual places have you nursed?



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I've nursed on several planes, on the side of the road, in medieval garb, and in front of an elevator (by mistake), in every resturant imaginable, on a fishing boat in the middle of the atlantic and in a bird banding station. I have also nursed a bat link fixed

You?


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

The craziest I ever felt, and I did this repeatedly, was in the backseat of the car, with seatbelt on, nursing ds in his forward-facing carseat.


----------



## veronicalynne (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellen Griswold* 
The craziest I ever felt, and I did this repeatedly, was in the backseat of the car, with seatbelt on, nursing ds in his forward-facing carseat.

i am trying to imagine the logistics......














:


----------



## joeys_mom (Feb 11, 2007)

I've nursed in the back seat too. It is a bit of a stretch to reach the car seat but when you are _almost_ home it can be a life-saver.


----------



## studentmidwifemama (Oct 13, 2008)

The craziest was while wearing a fabulous big pooffy taffeta fuschia gown in the back of a moving limo while drinking Champagne. I was a bridesmaid and the wedding party pilled into the limo after the ceremony on the way to the photo shoot. I only just wet my lips of champagne for the toast, but it was still a funny juggling act with my 2 month old. The dress was strapless so I had to just unzip and pull it down, so the bride placed her gown as a shawl over the baby to shelter from the groomsmen. It is a very special memory. *WISH* I had a picture!


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

i've nursed dd while going to the bathroom at home (this was in her early, helpless infant days)









i nursed her while she was sitting in the shopping cart at whole foods a few months ago. i just leaned over, gave her my breast and kept shopping.

i've done the backseat of the car thing.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

At IKEA in a display room. The staff suggested I nurse in the family "room" but it was just a bathroom with a chair in it. I considered it, but honestly someone's daddy had just had a massive stinky poo in there (got that news from the toddler who opened the door when I knocked) and since I was already against the idea of nursing in a toilet, I just took myself over to the nicest display room and settled in. I later bought the same chair I nursed in - so comfortable!


----------



## NokomisThree (Jun 26, 2008)

I nursed in an IKEA too, walking around with LO in wrap.


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Shoot, it's hard to even remember by now. I nursed at several funerals. I nursed my youngest during his baptism. Kinda freaked the pastor out, but he managed.







I've nursed in front of Old Faithful, in swimming pools, in college lectures, at war protests, in the shower, while shopping. In fact, I can only think of two things I've never done while nursing: driving, and making love to my DP.


----------



## studentmidwifemama (Oct 13, 2008)

The other random place I nursed was while guest lecturing at a university.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

In the second row while seeing President Clinton stump for Hillary.

At an Obama rally







:. My baby's been in the presence of two presidents!!!


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

I've nursed in 23 countries







in every public place imaginable.
buses, trains, aeroplanes, shopping malls, busy streets, while walking, with dd in a sling, with dd in a car seat... while riding a bicycle.
Yay for boobs!


----------



## marfmom (May 31, 2005)

Balmoral beach in Sydney AU. My then 3 1/2 year old was starting to catch a bug. He was tired and didn't want to play in the water. We were sitting just below a beautiful rotunda http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:06-12-14_287.jpg where a wedding was taking place. No one noticed and if they did they didn't bat an eye. It was lovely.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

I nursed in a sling just about everywhere: grocery stores, malls, bathrooms (at home only).

I nursed at the Million Mom March in DC.

I nursed on planes.

I did the backseat of the car thing, too. It helps to have big boobs for that one!

My one attempt at getting DD to sleep in a crib involved, at one point, my bending over the crib, with my breast hanging down into her mouth. My back ached for hours after that one!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

In the bathtub.

In my friends outdoor pool.

What can I say - my son loves the water and he loves mama milk.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
I've nursed in 23 countries







in every public place imaginable.
buses, trains, aeroplanes, shopping malls, busy streets, while walking, with dd in a sling, with dd in a car seat... while riding a bicycle.
Yay for boobs!

Oh yeah????

Well, I nursed DD1 on the back of an elephant!!!









So there beat that!


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

oh yeah! well I nursed at 12,000 ft in the Andes, while on an island made out of grass in the middle of lake titicaca.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

We're at 7 weeks now:
In several restaurants.
Staples--we were chair shopping so extra convenient
Target--more than once, while shopping
The grocery store more than once
On the bus, during rush hour, while sitting next to a complete stranger.
While going to catch the bus.
Outside at Starbucks, and inside too.
In my college's student union
Outside the lecture hall where the exam was
Walking back from said lecture hall to the car
While I'm using the bathroom
While *she's* using the bathroom
While changing her diaper, folding laundry, making dinner, taking out the trash, sewing a sling, and playing D&D 4th ed--but these are all at home so not particularly impressive








And, unfortunately, 3 random parking lots during road trips


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Sitting on the glass floor observation deck of the CN tower.

On the Pikes Peak Cog Railway.

At DD's 2 year Ped Checkup (or at least, the PED thought it was unusual!)

I'm sure there's others, I just can't think of them now!


----------



## sarahsword (Apr 14, 2008)

on a mountain, on a beach, in a boat, on a plane , in a train, underground (howe's cavern) in the store, I think the where haven't you nursed question applies here, too!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

All during my wedding reception....

While wandering around a store arguing with DH (not my best lactivist moment, but DS was really little, DH was being really annoying and we needed to buy things and get out!)


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

In a ghost town, on planes & in airports, on a swing at a park, at a wedding reception, walking around stores shopping, in the backseat while dd was in her rearfacing carseat, in a massage chair display at Sam's club, in a patio glider in the nursery dept at Home Depot, and my favorite, on a lawn tractor at Home Depot! (winter, it was too cold to go to the garden dept,lol)


----------



## MeganS (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ellen Griswold* 
The craziest I ever felt, and I did this repeatedly, was in the backseat of the car, with seatbelt on, nursing ds in his forward-facing carseat.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *liss_420* 
i've nursed dd while going to the bathroom at home (this was in her early, helpless infant days)










I've done those too..... However the weirdest place I have ever nursed was *during* my PAP at my 6 week check up after my DD was born.







The Dr. and nurse looked at me slightly funny, and just said how cute she was!


----------



## green_sturgeon (Feb 9, 2008)

When DS was only 4 or 5 weeks old, I was sitting in my living room nursing him and someone knocked on the door. I thought it might be my neighbor; they were doing construction on their house and we had offered them the use of our bathroom while theirs were out of commission (they did the same for us when we were building our house). So I gathered DS in my arms and carefully walked to the door, keeping him latched on. When I opened it, a very surprised looking woman with a handful of Jehovah's Witness literature stammered, "Oh, ummm...you have a brand new baby...what a wonderful blessing...well, I won't keep you...I'd just like to give you these pamphlets to look at." I took the literature, thanked her, and she left quickly.

I've done the back seat of the car thing too, but DS was rear-facing. Forward-facing sounds really hard!

In the last two months (DS is now 25 mo):
Sitting on the floor of the childrens' section of a large bookstore, while playing peekaboo around the end of a display with someone else's toddler.

Standing up and holding DS (had forgotten my sling) in the middle of a crowded farmers' market while talking to a friend I hadn't seen in several years and a couple of my neighbors.

I've never felt uncomfortable NIP before, but now that DS is two - and tall for his age and verbal, requesting "na-na" in all sorts of places...I feel like I'm getting more looks from strangers who seem to think he is too old to be nursing and I'm more self-conscious about it. Recently, in a restaurant, two women were staring at me, whispering to each other, then staring again as I nursed DS at our table. This thread is helping me remember that the wonderful thing about nursing is we can do it anywhere - and there are lots of mamas out there who do! Thanks!


----------



## green_sturgeon (Feb 9, 2008)

I forgot...

I've nursed at several funerals too...at the first one, DS was only 2 months old. It was a Catholic funeral and I felt weird nursing in the church during mass. Later I mentioned this to a friend, one of the daughters of the man who had passed away, and she replied, "Oh, don't worry...I nursed all three of mine in that church lots of times...it's what God gave us boobs for, right?"

And I also nursed DS at my six week check-up after his birth while the midwife was examining me. She came into the room and he was sort of fussy. She said, "Something in here bothers newborns - maybe it's the hum of the lights or somesuch. If he's a bf baby he'll feel much better at the breast. You can latch him on and lie down with him on top of you - here, let me help - okay, now I'll do your exam." I love that midwife for many reasons - this is just one!

Whew...didn't mean to bogart this thread...thanks for listening to my long-winded stories!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeganS* 
I've done those too..... However the weirdest place I have ever nursed was *during* my PAP at my 6 week check up after my DD was born.







The Dr. and nurse looked at me slightly funny, and just said how cute she was!









I did this too! DD wouldn't stop fussing, so I just stuck her tummy to tummy facing me and nursed. The OB looked under to start the pap and laughed because DD's feet were sticking out right above where she was going to work!


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeganS* 
I've done those too..... However the weirdest place I have ever nursed was *during* my PAP at my 6 week check up after my DD was born.







The Dr. and nurse looked at me slightly funny, and just said how cute she was!










Oh, that reminds me: I've nursed while getting tattoos several times. What a tattoo has to do with a pap, I don't know, but it made me think of that.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

We have nursed in so many places. I wish I had kept a journal of all of the strange places I have nursed. I would have to say that the strangest of all was at a WWE protest when my son was about 4 months old.

I have also knelt in the vestibule of a pharmacy while my son was in the stroller to nurse him so he would stop thrashing to get out of the stroller. That got me some interesting looks! Oh yes, and while walking in the grocery store with DS in the cart while I leaned over him too. Lots of good times!









I almost forgot, I too have nursed during a gyn exam too. I had to have part of my perineum cauterized when I was about 12 weeks post partum and nursed him while she did it to comfort me more than DS.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Not an unusual place


----------



## Beckula (Mar 17, 2007)

My personal fave was at a water park while floating on a raft in the lazy river ride. It was fantastic.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I nursed dd while she was having an ultrasound on her spine. My son uses his rapid stealth moves to latch on whenever he sees a bare breast. This morning I was in the tub and he leaned over for a drink. I had my eyes closed, so it kinda surprised me.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcr* 
Not an unusual place (just the side of a road), but I have nursed a tiger: http://picasaweb.google.com/beckibec...02741992796610


Horray for nursing tigers and bats!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

At the keyboard, of course

http://www.babiesgallery.com/gallery.../IMG000131.jpg

MY bat picture in the OP was the wrong link. Here it is here!

http://www.babiesgallery.com/gallery2/d/28372-2/154.JPG


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 

MY bat picture in the OP was the wrong link. Here it is here!

http://www.babiesgallery.com/gallery2/d/28372-2/154.JPG

Ha, cute!


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

forgot to add (since we have bats and tigers): i nursed a giraffe:
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/a...20/10-0796.jpg

a pp said something about her ds bending over to get a nurse off of her in the tub. dd does this all the time. she sees a bare boob and her main goal is to get it in her mouth


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

Hmmmm....on various rides in Disneyland and California Adventure.

On a tour bus in Salzburg, Austria (desperately trying to keep DD quiet so we wouldn't get kicked off the tour). All through the Mozart museum in Salzburg, no sling, just holding DD in my arms.

In a cave, while going spelunking.

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to breastfeeding


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

welcome to our new home








and now we can all say we've nursed in tao when we should have been in BFing


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Lactivism, actually


----------



## brackin (Sep 19, 2005)

Pretty much everywhere I've been, and usually on the way there, too. Nursed a lot at Disney World (DD) and Disneyland (DS), on every ride imaginable, but found that rides like Pirates of the Caribbean suited both of us best.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Lactivism, actually









really?








shows how much attention ive been paying! and how did I end up here? I don't think I've ever gone into lactivism

















and my comment still stands!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 
In the second row while seeing President Clinton stump for Hillary.

At an Obama rally







:. My baby's been in the presence of two presidents!!!

That's awesome!

DS nursed while I made calls from the Dem headquarters phone bank in 2004. We used to joke, "where _haven't_ I nursed?" When he was a toddler we did a cross country trip, so he nursed while I hiked in numerous national parks in the sling. Also while taking the guided tour of the Capital Building and Independence Hall.


----------



## VeganC (Dec 2, 2006)

In the emergency room, while the ER doctors cut through my toe to try to dig out a sewing needle that I had stepped on.
On crowded buses.
On the floor/ground in several public places (including grocery stores and a museum) when my daughter didn't want to be in the mei tai.


----------



## HotJabanero (Aug 21, 2008)

In front of a judge and roomful of people waiting for bankruptsy hearings (our business went down). During our turn my babe wouldn't settle down so I had to nurse her standing up and bouncing so I could hear and answer the questions. The judge was obviously upset by it and spoke to me harshly and rudley for the entire hearing.


----------



## irony_optional (Jan 15, 2008)

I wear her in a sling a lot, and she latches on, as needed. Grocery store, knitting supply store, outdoor cafe... wherever.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow, I love reading all the fabulous places women have nursed. My DD is only 6 weeks old and the most exotic place we've nursed so far has been the shoe aisle at Target.


----------



## mouthcave (Oct 9, 2008)

I've seriously considered the backseat nursing thing, haha.
I'd say the strangest place I've nursed is in a cave. I've done planes, funerals, and weddings too. I nursed my son when he was dressed as a hot dog, hehe.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I've nursed dd and dh pretty much everywhere we've been, but the most unusual was when I took dd to an osteopath to clear up some sinus drainage issues and she nursed while he worked on her head.


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

how do you do the carseat thing???


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

I nursed ds in the Ergo carrier while walking all around Paris. That was a great trip....


----------



## rmayherbs (Mar 19, 2008)

The strangest/coolest place I ever nursed was a few weeks ago at a Several Species (Pink Floyd Tribute Band) concert.

It was at a wonderful waterfront outdoor venue, and with the lasers, music and happy dancing people, It tops them all!

We parked ourselves on the lawn with our camping chairs and had a nice family outing.

I know boobs usually pop out at concerts, but not for that reason


----------



## uglybunny (Sep 20, 2008)

I guess the car seat must be a staple. Resturants, Stores, Weddings, Movies, Large family Xmas with a room full of formula feeders.







: Anywhere I was. But the two most memorable were

1. While hosting a baby shower. I held DS and nursed while giving instructions for various shower games. That was fun!

2. At my 12 year old nephew's DARE graduation. Not really that strange until a full row of 5th graders started pointing and giggling!


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

Love this thread!!
Some of the interesting/different places Ive nursed:
Disneyland- on several rides, while waiting for the parade to start, while waiting for DH to get off a ride. Ive nursed Cinderella, Snow White and Aroua (DH got DD a bunch of Disney costumes when she was a newborn).
Disneyworld: Several rides and almost every show there is
At a Dodgers game in the middle of the National Anthem (made the people sitting next to me VERY uncomfortable)
During church
While walking down the street when we first moved to Japan.
At the Zoo, Botanical Gardens, Aquarium etc.
At several of my husband's work fuctions.
During a formal ball we had gone too.
While the military movers packed up our household gear.
At the animal shelter while waiting for the paperwork on the dog we adopted
While helping a friend move (she didn't realize that I was nursing and scared her when she figured it out- she was sure I was going to hurt DD)
On several planes
At work while I was in Cammies (Military uniforms while comfortable aren't really made for Breastfeeding)
While waiting for the ID place to print out my new ID
At waiting for a prenatal appointment (I was 22 weeks pregnant, I got a LOT of weird looks from everyone else)
While visiting a friend who was in the hospital

Im sure that there are others as well.


----------



## delightedbutterfly (Oct 5, 2006)

I know there was unusual places with DD1 but for the life of me can't remember..

But with DD2 so far the most unusual place for me (stores, restaurants are normal here) would been in the middle of a beer garden at DH's ball tourney... DD2 was like 10 days old...


----------



## KurumiSophia (Nov 28, 2007)

Hilbert Circle Theatre just yesterday 'cause she was getting hungry while we were enjoying the symphony. Tons of fun.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I would have to say the most unusual place that I have nursed would have been in a massage chair while getting a pedicure. Defiantly have whipped out the boobie in the middle of a state parks, playgrounds, grocery stores and restaurants without a second thought. I may be weird but I love seeing peoples reactions. I just sit/stand there thinking "go ahead say something, I dare ya!"


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Walking through a corn maze!








My 10 YO nephew turned and said, "Is he sleeping?"
I said, "Nope, He's eating!"

His eyes got real big! hehe I guess I did a very good job at being discreet.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Arizona State Prison, Safford. The visiting yard. And my kid was three...

Dar


----------



## tuscany123 (Feb 15, 2004)

I nursed at the zoo, watching the keepers put out food for a black jaguar.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, this thread is so much fun to read! How cool that we can feed our babies immediately, whenever they're hungry, no matter where we are!









That said, I haven't actually nursed anywhere special... apart from at home or in friends' homes, and in the car (not moving), I can only think of... the park? Oh yeah and a café once. That's pretty much it! How boring!!







I need to work on that.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NokomisThree* 
I nursed in an IKEA too, walking around with LO in wrap.

I did the same!

I've also nursed at a(n outdoor) Battles concert while standing up in the middle of a crowd. Yes, my son was wearing ear protection.


----------



## LegalScrapper (Aug 21, 2008)

In Church - my friend had a Tshirt that said Jesus was breastfed









While on the phone with a business client - I do that all the time to get some peace and quiet.

When my babies are getting shots or blood work. I pop baby off when the needle goes in and then pop them back on (I left DD latched on once and she bit me - ouch).


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegalScrapper* 
When my babies are getting shots or blood work. I pop baby off when the needle goes in and then pop them back on (I left DD latched on once and she bit me - ouch).









:


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't really think anyplace I nursed was that weird... tons of restaurants, planes, airports, cars (never while driving though, I was not that bendy!), playgrounds, museums, the aquarium, in the Patio Furniture section of Target, randomly walking around Target (sling-less, no less -- that was quite a feat of layered t-shirt awesomeness), on the gliders at Babies R Us, at all my friends' and families' houses, in the parking lot at work, etc. I haven't been anywhere cool with DD to nurse her, I guess, because I do nurse her everywhere we go.

Most recently I NIPed at a pizza place. Not that extraordinary... except that it was last week and she's almost 27 months. So some people would certainly find the fact that two minutes ago she'd been using a knife and fork to feed herself (she's all into playing with butter knives these days) until she spotted a baby nursing and needed to do her ney-neys too a little unusual.


----------



## twead (Apr 23, 2007)

all the regulars, shopping, restaurants, car (moving and not). DS doesn't really want to nurse alot when we're out. But the place he does want to nurse is during my massage appointment. He is very needy there, maybe because because of the ghosts and such. I have also nursed during sex. It kinda creeped me and DH out, won't be doing that again.....


----------



## dse657 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've done a lot of NIP, but the strangest was actually at home, while walking to answer the door to let in the exterminator. I did manage to cover up, though!


----------



## treespeak (Nov 30, 2007)

Hooters.







:







:







:







:




























:







:







:
DH's family took us there for a birthday party.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

Cute pic of the babe in the bat costume!









Transportation-wise, I've nursed on planes, 2 trains, 1 subway, 1 taxi, and 1 ferry. And, of course, the car.

At a music festival, in the middle of about a gazillion people, while sitting on a stoop under a street lamp late at night. It was the only place to sit, and we had a spotlight right on us!

My favorite and most odd, though, is at a place called 'the end of the world' or verdens ende in Norway. It's a rocky outcropping on the sea in the southern part of the country; bare and beautiful. We were in Norway visiting my in-laws and went to this place for a little cookout. Totally windy day, coldish. Daughter and I were bundled up against the rocks to cut the wind while she nursed.







: Very surreal and cool moment for me; she was smacking away as I was looking out over the sea with family and friends grilling nearby. Ahhh...sweet mom moment!







:


----------



## alieh (Jul 20, 2008)

My favorite is still in a sports bar on a Saturday during football season. The place was full of men. (all public places are smoke free here if anyone cares)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I have a new one.
I nursed Lina yesterday, in the wrap, while learning to dance the 15th century Italian dance Contraposso in Due.

Then she fell asleep and I got to have both hands free for Pizzaria in Amore.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

That's a neat one, sapphire_chan









I have a new one too!!







:
I nursed dd in the car seat, yippee







(a rear-facing one though







)
I even did it yesterday _and_ today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leisha* 
Wow, this thread is so much fun to read! How cool that we can feed our babies immediately, whenever they're hungry, no matter where we are!









That said, I haven't actually nursed anywhere special... apart from at home or in friends' homes, and in the car (not moving), I can only think of... the park? Oh yeah and a café once. That's pretty much it! How boring!!







I need to work on that.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a new one too!

I nursed DD the other day while I was getting my eyelash extenisons... Now that one was funny. Laying on a table with my eyes taped shut...







That was interesting to say the least.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chase_mommy* 
I have a new one too!

I nursed DD the other day while I was getting my eyelash extenisons... Now that one was funny. Laying on a table with my eyes taped shut...







That was interesting to say the least.

That's pretty cool! I nursed dd while getting a hair cut and during an eye exam, but my eyes were never taped shut for those.


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

There's been lots of unusual ones, but the hands-down most unusual one for me:

Nursing DS in a sling WHILE running a half-marathon race.

I don't suggest trying that one if you can help it. It's very hard to nurse while running. He was 5.5 months old and though he didn't love the jogging stroller, I thought he would be okay due to all the people around to look at. It was a very hilly course too, to make it harder. Luckily, DH ran it with me so DH could push the empty stroller while DS was in the sling nursing.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kohlby* 
There's been lots of unusual ones, but the hands-down most unusual one for me:

Nursing DS in a sling WHILE running a half-marathon race.

I don't suggest trying that one if you can help it. It's very hard to nurse while running. He was 5.5 months old and though he didn't love the jogging stroller, I thought he would be okay due to all the people around to look at. It was a very hilly course too, to make it harder. Luckily, DH ran it with me so DH could push the empty stroller while DS was in the sling nursing.









:That totally beats mine! I totally commend you on that one. I so would have dropped out, my husband could have picked me up after the race.


----------



## RiverMamma (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leisha* 
I nursed dd in the car seat, yippee







(a rear-facing one though







)

I nurse in the car seat _way_ more often than I would like to admit! Not the most comfertable thing in the world.

Here is apretty good one, not like Kohlby, she's got me beat w/ the marahon! but this is just before rafting. (I'm a guide, but didn't work this summer, only played.)
Kinda funny story... we went to visit a river I usually work when DD was 7wks, we were camped out & I went to the mess tent one morning to get DH coffee while nursing DD. As I came out of the tent my boss was comming in. He suddenly stoped & said "Woah! It's a boob! With a baby atatched!"







The the next day, I went rafting for the morning while DH hung out w/ DD on the beach at the take out. DH told me that my boss asked him "So when she gets here, is she just gonna like whip it out?"







:

Oh, I'v also nursed while teaching violin lessons, and at our gigs, a music festival, other concerts, and a sustanability fair. Once, while walking through Sam's Club, lot's of restraunts & other public places. Our little local pub that hosts our celtic session always gives me a hard time about not having enough to share.









I Love feeling good about BFing!!! (I live in such a progressive community though, that when i'm in the outside world I think I tend to forget that not everone is OK w/it though.







)


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

I like this thread! I nursed DS in the middle of a cherry orchard in front of a whole group of Japanese tourists. I got my picture taken!









I haven't really nursed DD anywhere that cool...I was worship leader at a women's retreat, though, and I nursed her in the sling all weekend long.


----------



## RiverMamma (Jul 21, 2008)

He he... oh yeah, we played for a hot spring grand opening once, & after our set, I was nursing DD while DH was packing up our instruments, the photogropher asked if she could take my picture nursing in the croud, & got a little carried away... I hope she got some good ones!


----------



## Mom2Brody (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm really loving this thread too....

DS doesn't usually want to NIP too often so I haven't had too much opportunity to do it but.....

I've done the Hooter's thing too and got several compliments on how beautiful it was....DH beamed with pride when the girls wanted to check DS out when he was nursing









The best memory I will have of NIP wasn't really in public even....we went on our first vacation (last month) to Turkey Run State Park in Indiana and we were walking a trail when DS decided he was tired and wanted to nurse and take a nap NOW!!! We were 2 1/2 miles down hill from the top of the trail and had just started back when he let me know!!! I was so glad I had my sling!!! While he nursed I had some of the most beautiful scenery to take in including a waterfall! I'll never forget that one!!!


----------



## RiverMamma (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmama* 
how do you do the carseat thing???

We drive a pick up, so DD rids in the middle. I just pop it out & lean _way_ over, DD has to do a little stretching too. Not very comfertable, but it works! If we're in a car & she gets fussy, I will ride in the back w/ her. Same stretching game though... you gotta kinda stretch the boob to.


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treespeak* 
Hooters.







:







:







:







:




























:








:







:
DH's family took us there for a birthday party.

Oh I'm jelousy - I've wanted to do that since DD was born. DH thinks I'm weird.

Ok none of mine seem overly weird but here goes:
Cosco - found a couch settled me and DD in only to haver her play peek a boob








While shopping (dd in the cart)
In the back seat of the car
on our 4-wheeler
behind the counter of a local consignment shop
at the dentist
while being fitted for new ski boots - just last week









and last year I nursed a skeleton and this year I am looking forward to nursing a pink dragon, hoping to get photos


----------



## RiverMamma (Jul 21, 2008)

New Ski Boots!!! Wow... I'm jelous!


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

In a helicoptor over the Grand Canyon (well and while trying to climb in and while the pilot buckled me b/c my hands were full)
In an oxygen tent in the hospital
With ds in a sling covered by a poncho while working... this one customer says "oh my, *what* kind of shirt is that!" she thought it was some fashio statement


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

On the subway
Ikea sitting on comfy furniture
the auditorium at a religious convention with thousands in attendance
food court at the mall

I gotta try the nursing with babein the car seat thing though, it could save us so much grief.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

holding sleeping baby.

i nursed our daughter (3 weeks old at the time) on national news....










will read the thread now.


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

in the back seat of a not moving car
in the back seat of the car while ds was strapped into the car seat while on a road trip (so not comfortable)
while getting my hair cut at the salon
while pushing thr cart in the frame aisle at target


----------



## IlluminatedAttic (Aug 25, 2006)

All the usual (according to this thread, isn't that cool!) places; stores, restaurants, planes, trains and automobiles, ren faires and other outdoor shows, playgrounds and parks, bike paths and hiking trails, the zoo, botanical gardens and riparian institute, swimming pools, lakes and splash parks, churches, libraries, museums and meeting halls, a wild west town, the Grand Canyon, in at least 18 states (still hoping to get abroad) and beaches on both coasts. The most unusual place - the bucket of an excavator!


----------



## alatexan68 (Jun 12, 2008)

The funniest had to be at Sears...... in the tool section. Gosh grown men have a hard time talking to me, when Emma is latched on. ;-)


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

My ILs living room. I am *such* a rebel for not covering up and hiding in a bedroom!


----------



## DizzyMissLizzy (Jul 1, 2008)

obviously tons of places but my most favorite....

In a bowling alley....WHILE bowling....AND...I got a strike!!!







:


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

Just about everywhere I've been in the past (almost) 10 years!!!

More recently: Disney World ... in the treehouse, on the flying carpets, on Pirates of the Carribbean ride...on just about every ride we went on - baby was 9 weeks old!!! I also nursed Alia and her 3 year old brother in the pool at the Pop Century resort.

I've nursed while in labor in a hospital.

I nursed three children in a row during our "baptism interview" with our pastor when my 3 year old was a newborn ... so newborn, big sister (age 3.5) and big brother (age 5)!!!

I've nursed in a car, van, plane, train, trolley, subway, horse-drawn hayride, tractor-drawn hayride, boat ... in the birth pool, in the shower, in a bath, in a lake, in a river, in the ocean, in a swimming pool, in a kiddie pool ...

I've nursed at the dentist while getting a filling.

I've nursed while interviewing for a job (got the job).

Speaking of nursing - my baby and my 3 year old are asking to nurse and I dont' feel like tnak, so off I go!!!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I've done the backseat/car seat thing, too.

Let's see...where *haven't* I nursed? About a thousand restaurants, a library, a car wash, a boat in the middle of the lake, the beach, my porch, several hospitals and doctors' offices. There are more, I'm sure.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
My ILs living room. I am *such* a rebel for not covering up and hiding in a bedroom!









My inlaws wouldn't come into the living room when I was feeding in there. They all stood outside in the hallway until babe was done.


----------



## Patrick's mummy (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 
My inlaws wouldn't come into the living room when I was feeding in there. They all stood outside in the hallway until babe was done.

That's so hilarious!
With DS1 my MIL stationed a chair upstairs for me to nurse in her bedroom but I just carried on feeding downstairs and everyone got very good at reading the newspaper conspicuously!


----------



## darien (Nov 15, 2005)

I've nursed at the summit of a dormant volcano.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patrick's mummy* 
That's so hilarious!
With DS1 my MIL stationed a chair upstairs for me to nurse in her bedroom but I just carried on feeding downstairs and everyone got very good at reading the newspaper conspicuously!

LOL!

When i was still in hospital, and was getting ready to nurse dd while my inlaws were there, my FIL always pretty much fell over himself trying to get out of the room








His usual excuse was "Oh i've an awful taste in my mouth, I'm going to the cafetaria to get something to eat" LOL ?!

But actually I appreciated that he left - those first days, it was so painful to nurse and i was still very much getting used to it so I really liked the privacy. My MIL always just stayed, I would have preferred if she left too actually.

But I'm totally getting off topic here...

I don't have any new unusual places to add, but I did do the car seat thing again. Not very comfortable but I'm getting used to it


----------



## RiverMamma (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a new one!!! While dancing at a "Cuban All Stars" concert!!!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahsword* 
on a mountain, on a beach, in a boat, on a plane , in a train, underground (howe's cavern) in the store, I think the where haven't you nursed question applies here, too!

This is what it would sound like if Dr. Seuss was breastfeeding!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

In a car: this happened several times when I was in the backseat of the car, with seat belt on, and Abigail was in her car seat.
In the bathroom while I was using the toilet.
While changing her diaper, folding laundry and cooking dinner.
Hospital exam room while getting the post delivery exam.
In the dentist's office while getting a dental exam.
In costco sitting on a pile of goods.

I don't get out much, though. If I did, my list would be much longer.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moodyred01* 
This is what it would sound like if Dr. Seuss was breastfeeding!









It would be really cool if I could say in a tree.







:


----------



## Abismommy (Jul 3, 2008)

Umm not many of mine are weird..
I did nurse at Wing House here in Orlando..lol! It is pretty much just like Hooters ( DD # 1)
My 2 week old baby girl was just nursed her in her older sister's ball pit today. Big sis wanted to play, lil sis wanted to nurse. My mommy took pictures to send the family







:


----------



## Natalie's Mama (Dec 28, 2008)

Fun thread! I've nursed pretty much everywhere. My favs are on a beach in Mexico listening to a Mariachi band and at a temple here in Hong Kong. Hopefully I get to nurse her on the Great Wall. Just seems like a cool place to do it.

Funny NIP story. I was nursing at an outdoor market and DD was covered up from the sun and this group of teenagers moved the cover to see the baby. She popped off, gave them a big smile then went right back to nursing. The poor guys looked like they were about to have a stroke.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Pretty much anywhere we were. Walking around Home Dept, Meijer, at the park. I nursed ds on a putt putt course while we were on vacation.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a new one that I've been meaning to post here









Well it's from last xmas so not really "new" anymore.
My inlaws were over for a visit and we were all at the xmas market here on the main square in our city - it's super super busy with tourists etc. Literally you have to kind of push people out of the way in order to be able to move!

Anyway, there's a McDonalds on the square and I went in there to change dd's diaper, and then she started fussing and was clearly hungry, getting more and more upset.

The McD was superduper busy too, long lines of people waiting to order etc and I suddenly saw people leave from their table so I went to sit down to feed dd.

The table was at the window though, which meant that all people in the queue, all people sitting around us, and a whoooole lot of people outside could se me







definitely nursing in PUBLIC...

But hey, baby was hungry...


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

_I hope these are new ones:_

On top of a really high sand dune called Mt. Baldy in Indiana on Lake Michigan at sunset

At parades

In a tent

College classes

In a car accident, in 1980 before car seat laws. We hit another car going 60mph and I held him. All he had was a small cut with a few stitches on his forehead. I had facial, teeth injuries, and small cuts on my breast. If he had been in his car seat he may have died. We had a good car seat but my seat back broke and smashed into the car seat. My husband wasn't hurt. We were very lucky.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

I have nursed in all kinds of places, but this might be a new one for this thread:

In Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

While doing a walk through viewing for a condo we were going to buy, while being filmed for a 'home staging' show that happened to be filming there at the time. I'm new at the mama thing, so hopefully I'll have lots more as time goes by!


----------



## slinginhipmama (Feb 15, 2005)

During the 3D Muppets Show at Disney's Hollywood Studios
At a Roller Rink
At a campfire
Sitting on the curb of a street at Universal Studios


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foreverinbluejeans* 
_I hope these are new ones:_

On top of a really high sand dune called Mt. Baldy in Indiana on Lake Michigan at sunset
--snip--
In a tent

Hah! I've nursed those places, but I didn't post.

Thing is, I don't consider any of these places/situations weird, odd, or strange . . . except for the marathon/minimarathon.









Today I nursed all over the Philly Zoo. I consider nursing so normal that I don't really think about all the places I've nursed. I mean, there are some interesting and beautiful places I've nursed. Random spots along the AT (no, I'm not a thru hiker. Can't imagine doing that with a nursling!) . . . riding the bus with a reckless driver . . . in the red room at the Edgar Allen Poe house in Philly . . . but still, I'm just feeding a child. Seems totally normal.

Mt. Baldy nursing was probably more annoying. Sand gets everywhere.


----------



## Mama Phoebe (Feb 25, 2005)

In a small town hair salon with curlers in my hair prepping and preening under a tonne of hair goop for a friend's wedding.

In the back of the car, leaning over the carseat, sitting with the ignition off in line waiting our turn to exit a crowded Winnipeg Folk Fest parking field.

In a parka, before I discovered the intricacies of NIP with winter babywearing. Cold. Really cold.

I tandem nursed at the side of an ultimate frisbee field, coming off between points to nurse.

One night after ultimate (and this isn't a bizarre place - we were in our nursing rocker) DS looked up at me and said "the milk is nice and warm tonight" lol since I'd had such a great workout and cycle home!


----------



## crunchycon08 (Apr 14, 2008)

The Supreme Court and inside of Fort Sumter stand out the most.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

A dairy farm. I took pics nursing by the sign. Oddly enough, its where dh proposed (not the same day as the pic was taken!) He ended up proposing there because his plan was a general "some place with good view of sunset" and we were on a 5 hour drive. Come sunset, he pulled off the freeway to look for a place with a view, and the dairy farm had a nice grassy field (umm, separate from the cow field, lol. They also sold ice cream but the stand was closed by the time we got there) where we could lay down and watch. And, obviously, a perfect view!


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Phoebe* 
[...]
One night after ultimate (and this isn't a bizarre place - we were in our nursing rocker) DS looked up at me and said "the milk is nice and warm tonight" lol since I'd had such a great workout and cycle home!

LOL that's so funny!! I never thought about that making a difference


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

How about the shark tunnel at the NJ State Adventure Aquarium in Camden?







:

I guess that's kinda odd. It was rather surreal.


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

I guess the oddest for me would be in a pedicab driving around downtown Savannah when we were on vacation in November. The pedicab driver had no idea I was doing it.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Fun thread!
In Central Park during a carriage ride
On an open-air bus at The Wilds
Roller Rink
On a canoe trip


----------



## tromie (Feb 6, 2009)

during my friends wedding, during new member class at church (where a jr high girl tried to help me - she came up and said she can take him to play, the look on her face when I said that he was eating was PRICELESS), restaurants, a Target changing room (during the early days before I had mastered NIP), a Babies R Us family room (yuck...) work, the zoo.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Ooooh, I just remembered I nursed ds the ENTIRE time I was trying to get a body massage. Not quite the experience I was hoping for but what are ya gonna do?


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
Pretty much anywhere we were. Walking around Home Dept, Meijer, at the park. I nursed ds on a putt putt course while we were on vacation.









Hey, I've done putt putt nursing too!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Today I nursed in front of the giant window in the largest aquarium in the world. At least that's what the GA Aquarium claims. It was a great place to nurse. Dim lights, lots of floor space in big steps to sit on, awesome view. My overstimulated DD was able to drop off for a nap while I listened to the tour guide guy talk about whale sharks and manna rays.

I did get the stank eye from a mom feeding her 5-6 month old from a jar of baby food, but I just smiled at her. She rolled her eyes at me, oh well.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

When DD was three weeks old, DP arranged for me to have a pedicure at the world famous ski resort town half an hour away. When DD started crying, DP brought her to me and I nursed her while getting my pedicure! It was a first for that spa!


----------



## wholebreath (Nov 8, 2008)

My two best are in a dentist's chair, during a cleaning (with the paper bib draped over him) and at the top of Heavenly in Lake Tahoe.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I have to bump this thread because I was thinking of it 2 weeks ago as I nursed my 7 week old whilst descending 250 feet into Mammoth Cave on a twisty extremely narrow staircase. Thank God for slings, he was nice and secure and I had a hand free for the railing. It sure gave me the confidence to feed him while doing other stuff since then, like grocery shopping.


----------

